# Birt-Previewer über Eclipse



## Birty (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Team und ich sind gerade an einem Projekt und nutzen Birt für unsere Reports. Das Entwickler-Team verwendet Hauptsächlich Eclipse. Aktuell stellen sich uns jedoch zwei Fragen bzw. Herausforderungen:

1. Wir erstellen unter anderem auch Statistiken und wollen nun in unserem Programm einen Previewer von den Statistiken verwenden, welcher dann eine entsprechende Vorschau der später zu druckenden Statistik liefert. Gibt es da in Birt bereits vorhandene Tools, Sourcecode, Plugins oder Klassen etc. die man genau dafür verwenden könnte?

2. Die Statistiken sollen anhand verschiedener Filterkriterien generiert werden. Somit hat eine Statistik mal mehr und mal weniger Spalten. Das soll nun auch entsprechend auf den Reports beim Ausdruck so sein. Kann man die Tabellen aus der Pallette von Birt ebenfalls anhand eines Kriteriums variable halten und somit ebenfalls je nach Kriterium Spalten hinzufügen bzw. entfernen ohne, dass hier das Design mittels Sourcecode bearbeitet werden muss? Derzeit bekomme ich nur die Daten, die auf dem Report angezeigt werden sollen und kümmere mich im Grunde selbst um den Aufbau. Das ist bisher wunderbar ohne Programmieraufwand gegangen. Kann ich das auch weiterhin so fortsetzen oder gibt es dafür ebenfalls schon entsprechende Tools, Plugins oder Klaasen etc.? Oder müsste man hier nun doch etwas programmieren?

Besten Dank schon mal für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mai 2012)

Birty hat gesagt.:


> 1. Wir erstellen unter anderem auch Statistiken und wollen nun in unserem Programm einen Previewer von den Statistiken verwenden, welcher dann eine entsprechende Vorschau der später zu druckenden Statistik liefert. Gibt es da in Birt bereits vorhandene Tools, Sourcecode, Plugins oder Klassen etc. die man genau dafür verwenden könnte?



Kommt drauf in was für einer Andwenung?
Unten ist mal in einem Tomcat und RCP demonstriert...
Reporting with Eclipse BIRT and Java Objects (POJO's) - Tutorial



Birty hat gesagt.:


> 2. Die Statistiken sollen anhand verschiedener Filterkriterien generiert werden. Somit hat eine Statistik mal mehr und mal weniger Spalten. Das soll nun auch entsprechend auf den Reports beim Ausdruck so sein. Kann man die Tabellen aus der Pallette von Birt ebenfalls anhand eines Kriteriums variable halten und somit ebenfalls je nach Kriterium Spalten hinzufügen bzw. entfernen ohne, dass hier das Design mittels Sourcecode bearbeitet werden muss? Derzeit bekomme ich nur die Daten, die auf dem Report angezeigt werden sollen und kümmere mich im Grunde selbst um den Aufbau. Das ist bisher wunderbar ohne Programmieraufwand gegangen. Kann ich das auch weiterhin so fortsetzen oder gibt es dafür ebenfalls schon entsprechende Tools, Plugins oder Klaasen etc.? Oder müsste man hier nun doch etwas programmieren?



Wie Birt richtig dynamisch funktioniert, weiß ich leider nicht. Wenn ihr viel damit arbeitet würde sich eventuell ein Buch zu dem Thema anbieten.
Ich hatte schon Probleme dynmaisch anhand von Filterkriterieren mein Datenmodel auszutauschen und hab das dann mit der Scirpting Komponente gemacht.


----------



## Birty (30. Mai 2012)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Kommt drauf in was für einer Andwenung?
> Unten ist mal in einem Tomcat und RCP demonstriert...
> Reporting with Eclipse BIRT and Java Objects (POJO's) - Tutorial
> 
> ...


Wir erstellen über Eclipse eine produktive Software, welche beim Kunden installiert wird. Der Review im Eclipse ist zwar super, bringt allerdings ohne Eclipse leider nichts. Tomcat wird nicht verwendet, darum ist der Previewer für Tomcat für uns uninteressant auch wenn er einen ganz guten Eindruck macht.
Wir haben hier ein Programm über Java entwickelt, welches ausgeliefert wird. Das Programm erfährt nun eine Erneuerung im Bereich des Reportdesigns. Wir waren mit den bisherigen Möglichkeiten, die wir hatten nicht zufrieden und Birt liefert da einiges mehr. Danke schon mal für die Informationen und die Hilfe soweit. Habt Ihr ggf. für uns auch noch andere Möglichkeiten für einen entsprechenden Previewer?


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mai 2012)

Birty hat gesagt.:


> Wir erstellen über Eclipse eine produktive Software, welche beim Kunden installiert wird.



Von was redst du genau? Über einen Eclipse RCP? Über die IDE Eclipse?
Du musst schon genau sagen was für ein GUI Framework ihr verwendet sonst kann dir kein Mensch was sagen.

Wie gesagt falls du einen Eclipse RCP hast steht in dem obigen Bericht wie du eine Preview seite (ziemlich gleich wie die, die un in deiner IDE) bekommen. siehe WebViewer#display...


----------



## Birty (30. Mai 2012)

ach jetzt versteh ich was genau Du wolltest...sorry. Ich hab da Deinen Post wohl falsch verstanden. Wir nutzen Eclipse IDE für die Entwicklung.


----------



## Gast2 (30. Mai 2012)

Birty hat gesagt.:


> ach jetzt versteh ich was genau Du wolltest...sorry. Ich hab da Deinen Post wohl falsch verstanden. Wir nutzen Eclipse IDE für die Entwicklung.



Was für eine Art Anwendung? Swing?SWT?RCP?JEE?

Je nachdem gibt es entweder schon einen Preview oder muss selber gemacht werden.


----------



## Deros (30. Mai 2012)

mal zur abwechslung was zum 2. punkt von dir. Du kannst einzelne tabellenspalten einfach über die visibility ausblenden und fallls nötig auch via script einfach spalten rauswerfen. musst dir halt mal das scripting in birt anschauen damit kriegt man im notfall fast alles hin.


----------



## Birty (31. Mai 2012)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> Was für eine Art Anwendung? Swing?SWT?RCP?JEE?
> 
> Je nachdem gibt es entweder schon einen Preview oder muss selber gemacht werden.



Es ist die JEE. Benötigst Du noch weitere Informationen über die Eclipse Anwendung?


Deros hat gesagt.:


> mal zur abwechslung was zum 2. punkt von dir. Du kannst einzelne tabellenspalten einfach über die visibility ausblenden und fallls nötig auch via script einfach spalten rauswerfen. musst dir halt mal das scripting in birt anschauen damit kriegt man im notfall fast alles hin.


Super danke für den Hinweis. Dann schau ich mir das scripting genauer an.


----------



## Birty (31. Mai 2012)

Doppelpost bitte löschen...sorry


----------



## Deros (31. Mai 2012)

hast dir mal das WebViewerExample angeguckt das bei der runtime dabei ist?


----------



## Birty (31. Mai 2012)

Meinst Du jetzt wegen dem Previewer? wie gesagt man sieht zwar wunderschön einen Preview über Eclipse, aber wir wollen einen in unserem Programm haben. Wenn wir es an den Endverbraucher schicken, dann ist da kein Eclipse mit dabei und man soll dan auch nicht direkt auf Birt zugreifen können. Unsere Software ist keine Applikation über einen Webbrowser, sondern eine eigenständige Installation inklusive mysql-Datenbank. Wir verwenden hier keinen Webbrowser oder dergleichen.
Ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt nicht zu unverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Gast2 (31. Mai 2012)

Birty hat gesagt.:


> Es ist die JEE. Benötigst Du noch weitere Informationen über die Eclipse Anwendung?


He??? Ich glaube dir fehlen ein paar Grundlagen oder du kennst eure Anwendung nicht...
Was habt ihr denn für ein GUI Toolkit(SWT, Swing, JSF, Servlets, was weiß ich???), je nachdem gibt es einen Previewer oder halt nicht



Birty hat gesagt.:


> Super danke für den Hinweis. Dann schau ich mir das scripting genauer an.



Steht schon in meinem 1. Beitrag


----------



## Deros (1. Jun 2012)

jep ich meinte wegen dem previewer, bei der runtime ist halt ein beispiel für eine jsp anwendung dabei mit previewer. einfach mal auf nen tomcat werfen und angucken.
ansonsten wie SirWayne schon angemerkt hat vielleicht ein paar infos was das genau für eine anwendung ist, also auf welcher technologie etc.


----------



## Birty (1. Jun 2012)

SirWayne hat gesagt.:


> He??? Ich glaube dir fehlen ein paar Grundlagen oder du kennst eure Anwendung nicht...
> Was habt ihr denn für ein GUI Toolkit(SWT, Swing, JSF, Servlets, was weiß ich???), je nachdem gibt es einen Previewer oder halt nicht
> 
> 
> ...



Das GUI Toolkit ist Swing. Danke auch Dir für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Gast2 (1. Jun 2012)

Birty hat gesagt.:


> Das GUI Toolkit ist Swing. Danke auch Dir für die Unterstützung.



Also geht doch 

dann schaust du hier 

Eclipse Community Forums: BIRT  How to run BIRT reports using Java swing?
Eclipse Corner Article: Using The BIRT Chart Engine in Your Plug-in
Deploying BIRT Reports :: BIRT Report From Java Swing - Birt-Exchange


----------

